# Joey Pouches



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 6, 2020)

So on one of the groups I follow, a lady posted this for those who knit or crochet to help with the devastation going on in Australia. these pouches are very easy to make. I have a stash of wool that I am going to make some.

https://www.wires.org.au/wildlife-info/wildlife-factsheets/making-possum-pouches


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 6, 2020)

I can't really knit or crochet, but I can sew. 

Can anyone give their opinion on what the article means in terms of 100% cotton or flannette?  There's different weaves of 100% cotton, and what is flannette?


----------



## Relle (Jan 6, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> I can't really knit or crochet, but I can sew.
> 
> Can anyone give their opinion on what the article means in terms of 100% cotton or flannette?  There's different weaves of 100% cotton, and what is flannette?



I don't think it matters what weave the cotton is as long as it's 100%. Flannelette is a brushed 100 % cotton.


----------



## artemis (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm guessing "flannelette" is "flannel"? Edit after research: real "flannel" is technically made of wool. "Flannelette" is made from cotton. Here in the U.S., we just call it all "flannel."


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 6, 2020)

I have a lot of flannel/flannelette in my stash.  Thanks for the link SDS.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this. I saw something like this on a knitting FB group I'm part of and was going to share it here as well. Glad to see you beat me to it!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 6, 2020)

For anyone knitting, be sure to notice that they can only use 100% wool pouches because the animals can't breathe through synthetics. 
I'll stick to flannette since that's specifically what they mentioned. Some  cotton weaves like shirt fabric will be too tight for air to flow through, and muslin might be too loose where little baby claws could get stuck.  

I meant to start this weeks ago, but our local fabric store closed down and didn't want to drive all the way to downtown San Diego, but did find a local quilt supply store. I'm eager to start this, and will definitely be praying for better weather and a short summer for Australia.


----------



## Relle (Jan 6, 2020)

Wires in the above link, are not the only rescue group for animals. I'll try and find the FB page for the others, they have daily updates of what they need made that they're short of, they send things out to carers who are in need. I'm on a  tablet here, have to wait until I'm on the PC.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 6, 2020)

Relle said:


> Wires in the above link, are not the only rescue group for animals. I'll try and find the FB page for the others, they have daily updates of what they need made that they're short of, they send things out to carers who are in need. I'm on a  tablet here, have to wait until I'm on the PC.



Ok...waiting patiently.


----------



## Relle (Jan 7, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> Ok...waiting patiently.



Here you go -
Animal Rescue Craft Guild on Facebook. Type into the facebook search engine and it comes up.
Patterns are in the files, they need them made a certain way, don't use your own design.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope this might help you Lenarenee and others from the US.as mailing or drop off point.


----------



## Primrose (Jan 7, 2020)

Just wanted to say thank you, from the bottom of my heart. The help from overseas gives us hope.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you, @Relle for the additional information!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes, thanks for that Relle - sharing with a few neighbors who  want to help. Although some are saying its too intimidating to make items themselves....so they'll donate money instead!  Win Win!

Yes Primrose - the world cares what's happening to you!​


----------



## Relle (Jan 7, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> Yes, thanks for that Relle - sharing with a few neighbors who  want to help. Although some are saying its too intimidating to make items themselves....so they'll donate money instead!  Win Win!
> 
> Yes Primrose - the world cares what's happening to you!​



Be careful where they donate, there are a lot of scammers that have turned up.


----------

